# Carb Rebuild Kit for Tecumseh HM80-155128E



## bobyera1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for a after market carburetor or carburetor rebuild kit that is compatible with a Tecumseh HM80-155128E. I believe the carb part number was 631957B.

Thanks in advance, 

Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I looked on partstree.com and it looks like the original carb was Tecumseh # 632037 and it was replaced by Tecumseh # 631957B. It looks like the rebuild kit is Tecumseh # 631978.

See the last attachment link:
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=+HM80-155128E


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Many good places. Here is one. Whole service carb (on some service carbs you reuse choke plates and shafts)

Whole carb: $80 with shipping

TECUMSEH CARBURETORS - PAGE 2

Rebuild kit: $17 with shipping

Tecumseh Carburetor Kits


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ebay - Tecumseh Carburetor HM80 | eBay

Saw one on there for 35.95


----------

